# Cremello vs Perlino minis



## MBhorses (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello,

We wanted to see pictures of Cremello and Perlino horses. What is the main difference in the two horses? When they have foals what are the main colors they produce? Do cremello and Perlino always have blue eyes? Do you have do care for them different because their skin is so light?

thanks for helping out,

MELISSA




:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Dec 4, 2006)

The main diference is Cremello is red based (sorrel) and the Perlino is bay based. So a cremello is a palomino with an extra cream gene and a perlino is a buckskin with an extra cream gene!

Gage


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 4, 2006)

This website will give you all the information you want to know. It also gives you color charts as to what color each will produce bred to certain other colors. Take the time to look through it.

Cremello Perlino Educational Website


----------



## Meavey (Dec 4, 2006)

And donÂ´t forget smokey cream that is a double diluted black.



:


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's some pictures of my perlino stallion. Note with the rear-end shot you can see a "dorsal stripe" that you get with buckskins and on the head shot you can see the small white star. His mane and tail are also a little darker than his coat. If you go to Equine Color-Dilutes page you will see what the dilutes are.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 4, 2006)

:aktion033: THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION AND PICTURES. :aktion033:

My daughter wanted to know if you breed a cremello to a cremello what color would you get?

Also perlino to a perlino what color? Also cremello to a perlino what colors? Is it safe to breed this two close genes together?

thanks MELISSA


----------



## Ashley (Dec 4, 2006)

Cream to cream will always give you cream in one form or another. In these cases, cremello to cremello will probably give you cremello, perlino to perlino, double dulite or either perlino or cremello. Perlino to cremello same as perlino to perlino I would think.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 4, 2006)

Buckskins do not (always)have dorsals stripes- what you have got there is , in all likelihood, a Bay+Dun + Cream + Cream!!!

Buckskins _can_ have a dorsal but they do not often have a pronounced one, usually it is a Buckskin + Dun that will have these.

A true Perlino is Black + Agouti + Cream + Cream but there is no reason why Dun should not also be in the mix- which is one of the reasons I preferr not to use "Perlino" or Cremello but merely Double Dilute- this can basically mean ANYTHING that has Cream + Cream + anything else.

There is sometimes a visual difference between Cremello and Perlino - again, visually the horse shown would look Cremello- but not always and also, of course, a horse can be both, very easily, even with two black based parents!!

Fun, isn't it???

There is no danger in breeding the colours they are not actually "closely" related, just Cream based- there just is not an awful lot of point unless you want a predetermined outcome.

Unless the Perlino is Homozygous for Black and the Cremello is tested Red base, there is also no point.

You will always get Cream.


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 4, 2006)

My gelding Nitro is a perlino. I have tons of pictures on my website. :saludando: Perlino are a bit more yellow/orange in colour and some have very faint yellow bay/buckskin markings.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 4, 2006)

My perlino filly was actually born with a pewter colored mane and tail- it's still colored, just not as dark.

Lucy


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 4, 2006)

Melissa,

This is our cremello stallion "SunRaes White Gold" his sire is a cremello and his dam is a palomino. His eyes are very blue and as far as I know - they must have the blue eyes.

We have had some problems with him becoming sun burned especially when he was younger. Now that he is older he seems to have toughened up and doesn't burn so easily. We do have problems with our new foals when they are first born and we must keep them out of the sun.











Gold's foals this year were either palomino, buckskin or cremello. This is one of his cremello colts - "Mystic Supreme White Gold" - we also had problems with him becoming sunburned.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 5, 2006)

Cremello X Perlino does not necessarily give Perlino- it gives a Double Dilute.

The DD can carry Red and Black genes and pass them both on.

Qtrae- very, VERY pretty- I love DDs and have never had any problems in the sun- although obviously care must be taken- I do let them live naturally, and just treat when necessary, though.

I would not want a herd of them BUT- now, you could tempt me with a stallion!!!

There is no visual difference between a Perlino and a Cremello- I have seen horses with all the "Perlino" attributes test Red base.

BUT if the horse looks Perlino- as Nitro does- I see no harm in calling him Perlino, it is only of importance in a breeding animal.

Do not rely on visuals to identify a potential breeding animal if it is important to you, the tests are so cheap it is not worth it.


----------



## xtrememiniluv (Dec 5, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]This is my coming 4 year old mare Lexie. Although I have not had her tested, I believe she is a Perlino. She is bred to my Palomino stallion. So we're looking forward to her March foal which could be a palomino, buckskin, grullo, cremello etc....should be exciting! The only problem we have with her is that her eyes are sensitive so they cry alot, and we also keep a fly mask on her all summer to help.[/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 5, 2006)

You all have some very nice cremello and perlino horses.



: I love the look of them. I have heard that they get sun burn.Our pinto stud has gotten sun burn on his nose.We have used sunscreen on him.What are prices for cremello and perlino just a ideal price for stud, mare, filly or colt.I was told that cremello and perlino can cost more.

thanks melissa


----------



## xtrememiniluv (Dec 5, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Hi Melissa[/SIZE]

I have not had any trouble with sunburn the past year, other than my paint horse mare who burns easily. It just depends on how sensitive the horse is. Also I do not razer when I shave as I just do some local shows. The mare that I have pictured above I paid a bit for $4k which was probably too much, but she was exactly what I was looking for in conformation, age, bloodlines, size etc. She is my "perfect" mare for my small breeding program color conformation personality dbl registered and only 31". I have seen others for around $2k. But as I said it just all depends on what you are looking for. Have fun!


----------



## Jill (Dec 5, 2006)

Just chiming in with a picture of my perlino pinto mare from Erica, *Ericas Double Dipped*



:

I think she's going to be bred to Erica's golden buckskin Buckeroo son, Little Kings Big City Bucks, this spring!!!



:



:



:

Double as a foal:






and more recently:


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 5, 2006)

:



: VERY NICE HORSES



:



:

MY FRIEND PAID $2,000 I THINK FOR HER PERLINO STUD SHE GOT LAST YEAR. I HAVE HEARD CREMELLO AND PERLINO CAN GO FOR ALOT AND A LITTLE DEPENDS ON THE HORSE.YOU ALL HAVE GREAT LOOKING PERLINOS.

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 5, 2006)

Here is my Perlino pinto stallion, Legacy. I like this picture because in most you can hardly see his perlino color.






Here is a picture of him that you can not tell his perlino markings.






Fran


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 5, 2006)

Fran,

Very nice photo.



:

thanks melissa


----------



## Becky (Dec 5, 2006)

I just wanted to add, that in a search for perlino/cremello horses, you need to make sure that's what they are genetically!

I personally have had the registries register some of my maximum white sabinos and splashed white foals as cremello when they couldn't be farther from that. Not a creme gene in any of them! :no:

If I were looking to buy a bonafide cremello or perlino, I would want to verify it's parentage to make sure that's what I was buying and not be disappointed in the future.


----------



## Jill (Dec 6, 2006)

MBhorses said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a side note kind of, but it doesn't matter WHAT color a horse is unless the horse is nice even in a plain brown wrapper. If the horse is not nicely made, the color does not matter. For people who breed for dilute, perlino and cremello horses are sought after but the conformation should come first. So, to say a horse is worth a lot because it is any particular color doesn't take the statement far enough really.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 6, 2006)

I have never heard of a horse of any particular colour, especially DDs, going for lots of money merely because it is that colour.

I have heard of plenty of _sellers_ claiming to have a "rare" colour/pattern but it is just a "come on" line to lure the unsuspecting into buying something for far more money than it is worth.

I had someone tell me they had a "rare Grullo" this was news to me as I have trouble NOT breeding them- Rabbit being a Red Dun he produced nothing BUT Black Duns one year!!!

Then of course there are those "rare Fewspots" that are usually greyed out Appies!!!

Basically these things are just "cons" by the sellers in order to sell a horse, and should not be taken seriously.

That being said, patterns and colours certainly do become "fashionable" - one year you will have no end of market for Pintos- the next year you will not be able to sell a Pinto for love or money and everyone will want Buckskins, so- NEVER buy a horse for it's colour or it's pattern, buy it because it is a good horse and you really like it- the colour and pattern are secondary.


----------

